# water storage



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I was wondering I have a 50gal brute trash can I mix my salt water in. normally I make it and do a water change with in a day or so. well I made some up and it has been about 2 weeks now. I have a pump circulating the water. well my question is 

will the water start to cycle? 
how long is it good in the trash can?
do I have to leave the pump running in the water?

It has a tight fitting lid on it if that matters.

Thank You
Roger


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Roger, Happy New Year!
As long as the power head continues to run, the water should be fine for up to a month, but watch your salinity/spg because evaporation will cause that to fluctuate. My husband and I do the same thing with 50 gallon garbage pails, 1 for DI water and one we use for mixing into saltwater. If the circulation stops, then the water will get stagnant quickly, so throw it out, clean the barrel and start over.
As for cycling, no... unless you place something like live rock or live sand in the barrel... with no waste to feed bacteria, the water should remain uncycled and ready to use. I would suggest not trying to cycle water in that barrel, chances are all you'll get is a mess with a lot of water thats not safe enough to use for water changes.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm agreeing with Dawn on this one. A month should be fine as long as it is in circulation. My mind cannot come up with a real reason as to why it would not be good if it sat but was then circulated to mix the salts back up, however my better judgement says just don't do it. I've seen these long rants over not using water within 24 hours (yes even some heated debates on it even if it's only freshwater for a freshwater tank). Stuff about the water turning to acid, O2 leeching out and replacing it with only CO2, blah blah blah. I don't believe a bit of it. Now if your water was contaminated by some sort of organic material and had an odor to it, definitely toss it.


----------

